#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  ابن طيبه فى استجواب مشرف

## سابرينا

ومن تانى هنتشرف

بضيف جديد فى أستجواب مشرف

وضيفنا المرة دى 

مشرف مش عادى

عايش فى الحاضر وبيحب الماضى

ودايما من شرفة

التاريخ يطل وينادى

تعالوا اسمعوا واعوا يا ولادى

هاحكلكوا حكاوى

ومواعظ عن أجدادى

ولمحات من تاريخ بلادى

مشرفنا مثقف

وعاشق للكتاب والقلم

وف المكتبة حرف وعلم

ومن أنصار من أتعلم وعرف

أكيد من الأذى سلم

الأخلاق كلها دماثة

وأخ وكله طيابه

مشرفنا هو

هو

هو 

هو 



ونرحب بقى بمشرفنا العزيز ونسأل

 ونقووووووووووول


من أنت كمشرف ؟

كيف وقع الاختيار عليك لتصبح مشرف؟

ما هو أحساسك عندما علمت أنك مشرف ؟

كيف تم الاستعداد لمهمة الأشراف ؟
ماشاء الله على حضرتك متواجد بشكل مؤثر فى كل القاعة وموضوعاتك دائما مميزة وتحتاج الى تحضير وتركيز فكيف توفق بين مهمة الاشراف وكونك عضو؟

ما هوالجديد الذى قدمته للمنتدى ؟



هل أنت راضي عن نفسك كمشرف؟

ماهى مشكلات قاعة المكتبة ومشكلات قاعة التاريخ ؟

متى يشعر ابن طيبة بزهد المنتدى وما الشئ الذى تفتقده بين جدرانه وكيف تتغلب على هذه الازمة ؟
ماذا تقترح لتطوير المنتدى ؟




عندما تكتب التاريخ أشعر انك تكتب معزوفة موسيقية لمحبوبتك فكيف تعشقه لهذه الدرجة ؟

 ومن ترشح من كتاب التاريخ ليقرأ له الشباب ؟ 

ماذا يرى ابن طيبة فى ازمة هروب الشباب الى الخارج حتى لو قضى ذلك على حياتهم أو كان سبب فى تحولهم الى اشباه ارواح 
هل هى ازمة عقول ام ماذا ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




بين الفشل والنجاح طريق طويل للمحاولات والسعى والصعود والنهوض فأين تقع قاعتى التاريخ والمكتبة فى هذا الطريق ؟

استطاع النت ان يوفر الكتب الالكترونية الا ان وجود كتاب بين يدى القارئ يقلب صفحاته بأصابعه له متعة خاصة ألا ترى أن متعة قراءة كتاب ورقى تستطيع التأثير على قاعة المكتبة ؟!!

ماهو الشئ الذى يراعيه ابن طيبة وهو يقوم بكتابة التاريخ ونقله ؟ 

وماذا يراعى عند رفع الكتب ؟

بصفتك مشرفى على قاعتى من اهم قاعة المنتدى وبصفتك عاشق التاريخ وناقله ورافع الكلمات والكتب 
نطلب منك مقال صغير عن الاشراف وأدابه وواجبات المشرف ؟ 


وأخيرا كلمة تحب توجها إلى أعضاء المنتدى!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## a_leader

و انا اتشرف بأن اكون اول المرحبين بدمث الاخلاق العزيز ابن طيبة

اختيار موفق اختنا الكريمة

راجعلكم تانى ان شاء الله

 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
سابرينا 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



مرحبا بعودة موضوعك المميز 

وضيف اكثر من رائع واسئلة موضوعه بعناية ودقة 

مرحبا بضيفنا العزيز الطيب دمث الخلق  المثقف المتواضع 

ابن طيبه 

وفى انتظار هذا الحوار الشيق 

دمتما  بالف خير

----------


## سوما

تسجيل حضور وترحيب بالمشرف المجتهد أ. معتز..  :f: 
فى أنتظار الأجابات الى أتوقع ان تنم عن عقل واعى ومجتهد..  :2: 
تقبلوا تحياتى وتقديري  :f2:

----------


## سابرينا

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*حضرات السادة الكرام الاعضاء* 
*مرحبا بكم فى استجواب مشرف*
*واتوجه بالشكر الى كلا من الاستاذ اسكندرانى على تنسيقه الرائع للموضوع* 
*واتوجه بالشكر ايضا الى مغردة المنتدى الشحرورة على مقدمته العذبة لاستاذ ابن طيبة* 
*الف شكرا على تعاونكم المثمر لاظهور الموضوع بهذه الصورة الف شكر*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*دعوني بداية احيي و اشكر اختنا الفاضلة سابرينا علي منحي شرف ان اكون ضيف هذا اللقاء و ادعو من الله ان اكون عند حسن ظنها و ظنكم بي*

*و دعوني اتوجه بالشكر لاخي الحبيب اسكندراني علي جهوده و مهاراته و ذوقه في التنسيق حتي يظهر الموضوع بهذا الشكل*
*بارك الله لنا في علمك و في عملك*

*كما اشكر اختنا الرائعة الشاعرة الرقيقة الشحرورة علي كلماتها الطيبة العذبة الجميلة*
*زادك الله من علمه و فضله و منحك ما تتمنين*

*دمتم بالف خير*

----------


## a_leader

> *دعوني بداية احيي و اشكر اختنا الفاضلة سابرينا علي منحي شرف ان اكون ضيف هذا اللقاء و ادعو من الله ان اكون عند حسن ظنها و ظنكم بي*
> 
> *و دعوني اتوجه بالشكر لاخي الحبيب اسكندراني علي جهوده و مهاراته و ذوقه في التنسيق حتي يظهر الموضوع بهذا الشكل*
> *بارك الله لنا في علمك و في عملك*
> 
> *كما اشكر اختنا الرائعة الشاعرة الرقيقة الشحرورة علي كلماتها الطيبة العذبة الجميلة*
> *زادك الله من علمه و فضله و منحك ما تتمنين*
> 
> *دمتم بالف خير*


يا باشا انت دايما عند حسن ظننا , كل سنة و انت طيب  , و فى انتظارك يا فندم  :f:

----------


## سابرينا

> و انا اتشرف بأن اكون اول المرحبين بدمث الاخلاق العزيز ابن طيبة
> 
> اختيار موفق اختنا الكريمة 
> راجعلكم تانى ان شاء الله


*استاذ ليدر* 
*الشرف الكبير لنا ان نحظى بقدوم حضرتك الى موضوعى المتواضع* 
*واتمنى من حضرتك ترحيب جامد با استاذ ابن طيبة بس ترحيب من النوع التقيل* 
*يعنى عايزين اسئلة جامدة من العيار التقيل*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> و انا اتشرف بأن اكون اول المرحبين بدمث الاخلاق العزيز ابن طيبة
> 
> اختيار موفق اختنا الكريمة 
> راجعلكم تانى ان شاء الله



*اخي الحبيب محمد يشرفني ان تكون اول المشاركين*
*و بالطبع انتظر اسالتك و كما قالت سابرينا ذات العيار الثقيل*
*دمت بالف خير*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

> اختى العزيزة 
> سابرينا 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> 
> مرحبا بعودة موضوعك المميز 
> 
> وضيف اكثر من رائع واسئلة موضوعه بعناية ودقة 
> ...


*اخي الحبيب اسكندراني*
*سعيد جدا بتواجدك ههنا معنا*
*و سعيد بكلماتك الطيبة الجميلة*
*دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> تسجيل حضور وترحيب بالمشرف المجتهد أ. معتز.. 
> فى أنتظار الأجابات الى أتوقع ان تنم عن عقل واعى ومجتهد.. 
> تقبلوا تحياتى وتقديري


* اهلا سوما منورة الموضوع*
*يا رب يخليك علي كلماتك الجميلة دي*
*و ده بعض ما عندكم*
*ننتظر اسالتك الجريئة*
*دمت بالف خير*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

*من أنت كمشرف ؟
ابن طيبة عضو بمنتدي ابناء مصر تم تكليفي بالاشراف علي قاعتي المكتبة " سابقا " و التاريخ و القاعة العلمية  فاصبحت مشرفا لا اختلف عن أي عضو بالمنتدي  الا في امتلاكي بعض الصلاحيات الادارية تتمثل في تثبيت او فك تثبيت او غلق او فتح المواضيع في القاعات التي اشرف عليها و كذلك منح الاعضاء تقييمات ايجابية او سلبية و الاهم من كل ذلك تطبيق روح قانون المنتدي * 


*كيف وقع الاختيار عليك لتصبح مشرف؟
طالبت فيما طلبت ان تكون هناك قاعة للمكتبة بابناء مصر و تمت الاستجابة لطلبي و الحمد لله و تم افتتاح القاعة و لقد قمت و اخي الفاضل الفهد البرونزي بنقل العشرات من الكتب من المواقع الاخري و فوجئت برسالة من اختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر تدعوني للانضمام لاسرة الاشراف بالمنتدي و بالطبع تشرفت بالانضمام لهذه الكوكبة الرائعة من مشرفي ابناء مصر*

*ما هو أحساسك عندما علمت أنك مشرف ؟
بالطبع السعادة  لانني احسست ان هناك من قدر المجهود الذي اقوم به*

*كيف تم الاستعداد لمهمة الأشراف ؟*
*بذل المجهود و دوام العطاء*

*ماشاء الله على حضرتك متواجد بشكل مؤثر فى كل القاعات وموضوعاتك دائما مميزة وتحتاج الى تحضير وتركيز فكيف توفق بين مهمة الاشراف وكونك عضو؟
هو فضل من عند ربي و اشكر لك هذا المديح و صراحة دائما ما اضع نصب عيني توقيع الاخ الفاضل سيف الدين "خير لك أن تكتب مشاركة واحدة يستفيد منها ألف عضو من أن تكتب ألف موضوع لايستفيد منهم أي عضو " و مواضيعي و مشاركاتي ليست بالكثيرة فالحمد لله امتلك وقتا يسمح لي باعداد المواضيع و العودة الي مراجعي و كتبي * 

*ما هوالجديد الذى قدمته للمنتدى ؟
ارجو من الله ان يعينني علي تقديم شيء افتخر ان اقدمة لمنتدي ابناء مصر*

*هل أنت راضي عن نفسك كمشرف؟
لم اقدم بعد ما هو متوقع مني* 



*ماهى مشكلات قاعة المكتبة ومشكلات قاعة التاريخ ؟
قلة الزائرين و المريدين لهذه القاعات اعتقد مجرد اعتقاد ان  تواجد النت اصبح يغني الكثيرين من الاتجاه الي القراءة لزيادة ثقافتهم  و لكننا نحاول التجديد حتي نجذب شريحة من الاعضاء و الزائرين لقاعات المكتبة و قاعة التاريخ*

*متى يشعر ابن طيبة بزهد المنتدى وما الشئ الذى تفتقده بين جدرانه وكيف تتغلب على هذه الازمة ؟
ماذا تقترح لتطوير المنتدى ؟
صراحةً لا اشعر بالزهد في المنتدي و لكني احتاج الي فترة للابتعاد لتجديد النشاط و العودة من جديد*
*اما الشيء الذي افتقده بين جدرانه ان روح الاسرة التي كانت غالبة منذ اربع سنوات بدأت بالتلاشي و حلت محلها روح الفردية * 
*اقترح لتطوير المنتدي بانشاء قاعة لادارة و تنمية الموارد البشرية – انشاء مجلة الكترونية تنشر ابداعات الاعضاء و مواضيعهم و تصدر كل شهر علي هيئة ملف pdf  مثلا و تحوي بين جنباتها الاعمال المميزة التي كتبت بايدي اعضاء المنتدي و يعد هذا تكريما للاعضاء و حافزا لهم و لغيرهم علي بذل العطاء كما اقترح بانشاء مجلة الكترونية تصدر عن قاعة التاريخ باسم ابناء مصر و اخري تصدر عن القاعة العلمية باسم منتدي ابناء مصر* 

*عندما تكتب التاريخ أشعر انك تكتب معزوفة موسيقية لمحبوبتك فكيف تعشقه لهذه الدرجة ؟ ومن ترشح من كتاب التاريخ ليقرأ له الشباب ؟ 
لماذا اعشق التاريخ؟ ........* 
*اعشق التاريخ لاني اعشق مصر و في قراتي للتاريخ اكتشف يوما بعد يوم كم ظلم التاريخ مصر و شعب مصر ... لم يوف التاريخ هذا البلد حقه و لم يعط لهذا الشعب مقداره* 
*احيانا عندما كنت بعيدا عنها احسست بانها كل الدنيا* 
*عندما خرج افلاطون من مصر و وصل كريت راه الناس يتحسس راسه فسالوه فقال : اريد ان اتاكد ان دماغي مازال في مكانه .. كاد يضيع مني هناك .. هذا بلد تجار يشترون منك أي شيء*
*و عندما وصل الاسكندر الي الدلتا قال : أي جنة هذه !*
*و عندما وضع نابليون قدمه علي شاطيء مصر قال : أي نار هذه* 
*و عندما وصل اليها عمرو بن العاص قال : هذه شجرة خضراء*
*و عندما جاءها ابن خلدون قال : رايت مجمع الدنيا و محشر الامم*
*اما صلاح الدين فقد قال شيئا معناه : هذا بلد لا يخرج منه الا مجنون*
*اقوال و اراء شتي تخرج منها بان مصر هي كل شيء و أي شيء تريد ... بحسب مزاجك و ملكاتك و اتساع قلبك و عمق شعورك و نظرتك الي الحياة ..*
*الا يكون ذلك سببا في ان نكتب عن هذه المعشوقة معزوفات موسيقية* 
*اما من من الكتاب انصح الشباب بالقراء لهم فانصحهم بكتب الدكتور حسين مؤنس عاشق مصر الاول و جمال الغيطاني حتي تعشق مصر الفاطمية و المملوكية و حسين فوزي المدله بعشق مصر ما ان تفتح الصفحة الاولي في أي كتاب لاي من هؤلاء حتي يعتريك شعور بالسؤدد و الفخر و تجري عيناك علي السطور تكاد ان تلتهمها و تصل الي الصفحة الاخيرة و تتمني لو تجد اجزاء ثانية و ثالثة و رابعة لهؤلاء المبدعون*

*ماذا يرى ابن طيبة فى ازمة هروب الشباب الى الخارج حتى لو قضى ذلك على حياتهم أو كان سبب فى تحولهم الى اشباه ارواح هل هى ازمة عقول ام ماذا ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*هذى بلادٌ.. لم تعد كبلادى
«إلي شهداء مصر من الشباب الذين ابتلعتهم
الأمواج علي شواطئ إيطاليا وتركيا واليونان»*
*كم عشتُ أسألُ: أين وجـهُ بــــلادي
أين النخيلُ وأيـن دفءُ الــوادي
لاشيء يـبدو في السَّمـَــاءِ أمـامنــــــــــا 
غيرُ الظـلام ِوصــورةِ الجــلاد
هو لا يغيبُ عن العيــــــــون ِكأنــــــــه
قدرٌٌ .. كيوم ِ البعــثِ والميــــلادِ 
قـَدْ عِشْتُ أصْــــرُخُ بَينـَكـُمْ وأنـَـــــادي
أبْنِي قـُصُورًا مِنْ تِـلال ِ رَمَـــادِ
أهْفـُـو لأرْض ٍلا تـُسـَـــاومُ فـَرْحَتـِــــي
لا تـَسْتِبيحُ كـَرَامَتِي .. وَعِنَــادِي
أشْتـَـاقُ أطـْفـَـــــالا ً كـَحَبَّاتِ النـَّــــدَي
يتـَرَاقصُونَ مَـعَ الصَّبَاح ِالنـَّادِي
أهْـــفـُــــو لأيـَّـام ٍتـَـوَارَي سِحْــرُهَـــــا 
صَخَبِ الجـِيادِ.. وَفرْحَةِ الأعْيادِ
اشْتـَقـْــــتُ يوْمـًا أنْ تـَعـُــودَ بــِــــلادِي
غابَتْ وَغِبْنـَا .. وَانـْتهَتْ بـبعَادِي
فِي كـُلِّ نَجْــم ٍ ضَــلَّ حُلـْـــٌم ضَائـِـــــع ٌ
وَسَحَابَــة ٌ لـَبسـَـتْ ثيــَـابَ حِدَادِ
وَعَلـَي الـْمَدَي أسْـرَابُ طـَيــر ٍرَاحِــــل ٍ
نـَسِي الغِنَاءَ فصَارَ سِـْربَ جَرَادِ
هَذِي بِلادٌ تـَاجَـــرَتْ فــِـي عِرْضِهـــَــا
وَتـَفـَـرَّقـَتْ شِيعًا بـِكـُـــلِّ مَـــزَادِ
لـَمْ يبْقَ مِنْ صَخَبِ الـِجيادِ سِوَي الأسَي 
تـَاريخُ هَذِي الأرْضِ بَعْضُ جِيادِ
فِي كـُلِّ رُكـْن ٍمِنْ رُبــُــوع بـِـــــلادِي 
تـَبْدُو أمَامِي صـُورَة ُالجــَــــلادِ 
لـَمَحُوهُ مِنْ زَمَن ٍ يضَاجـِــعُ أرْضَهَـــا 
حَمَلـَتْ سِفـَاحًا فـَاسْتبَاحَ الـوَادِي
لـَمْ يبْقَ غَيرُ صـُـرَاخ ِ أمـْــس ٍ رَاحـِـل ٍ
وَمَقـَابـِر ٍ سَئِمَتْ مـِــنَ الأجْـــدَادِ
وَعِصَابَةٍ سَرَقـَتْ نـَزيــفَ عُيـُـونِنـَــــا 
بـِالقـَهْر ِ والتـَّدْليـِس ِ.. والأحْقـَادِ
مَا عَادَ فِيهَا ضَوْءُ نـَجْــــم ٍ شـَــــــاردٍ 
مَا عَادَ فِيها صَوْتُ طـَير ٍشـَـــادِ
تـَمْضِي بـِنـَا الأحْزَانُ سَاخِــــرَة ًبـِنـَــا 
وَتـَزُورُنـَا دَوْمــًا بـِـلا مِيعــَـــادِ 
شَيءُ تـَكـَسَّرَ فِي عُيونـِــــي بَعْدَمَـــــا
ضَاقَ الزَّمَانُ بـِثـَوْرَتِي وَعِنَادِي
أحْبَبْتـُهَا حَتـَّي الثـُّمَالـَـــــة َ بَينـَمـَــــــا 
بَاعَتْ صِبَاهَا الغـَضَّ للأوْغـَــادِ
لـَمْ يبْقَ فِيها غَيـرُ صُبْــح ٍكـَـــــــاذِبٍ
وَصُرَاخ ِأرْض ٍفي لـَظي اسْتِعْبَادِ
لا تـَسْألوُنـِي عَنْ دُمُـوع بــِــــــلادِي 
عَنْ حُزْنِهَا فِي لحْظةِ اسْتِشْهَادِي
فِي كـُلِّ شِبْر ٍ مِنْ ثـَرَاهـَا صَــرْخَـــة ٌ
كـَانـَتْ تـُهَرْولُ خـَلـْفـَنـَا وتـُنَادِي
الأفـْقُ يصْغُرُ .. والسَّمَــاءُ كـَئِيبـَـة ٌ
خـَلـْفَ الغُيوم ِأرَي جـِبَالَ سَـوَادِ
تـَتـَلاطـَمُ الأمْوَاجُ فـَــوْقَ رُؤُوسِنـَــــــا
والرَّيحُ تـُلـْقِي للصُّخُور ِعَتـَادِي
نَامَتْ عَلـَي الأفـُق البَعِيـــدِ مَلامــــــحٌ
وَتـَجَمَّدَتْ بَينَ الصَّقِيـِع أيـــَـــادِ 
وَرَفـَعْتُ كـَفـِّي قـَدْ يرَانـِي عَاِبـــــــــرٌ 
فرَأيتُ أمِّي فِي ثِيـَــابِ حـِـــــدَادِ
أجْسَادُنـَا كـَانـَتْ تـُعَانـِـــقُ بَعْضَهـَــــا
كـَوَدَاع ِ أحْبَــابٍ بــِــلا مِيعـَــادِ
البَحْرُ لـَمْ يرْحَمْ بَـرَاءَة َعُمْرنـَـــــــــا
تـَتـَزاحَمُ الأجْسَادُ .. فِي الأجْسَادِ
حَتـَّي الشَّهَادَة ُرَاوَغـَتـْنــِي لـَحْظـَــة ً
وَاستيقـَظـَتْ فجْرًا أضَاءَ فـُؤَادي
هَذا قـَمِيـصـِـــي فِيهِ وَجْــــهُ بُنـَيتــِي
وَدُعَاءُ أمي .."كِيسُ"مِلـْح ٍزَادِي 
رُدُّوا إلي أمِّي القـَمِيـــصَ فـَقـَـدْ رَأتْ
مَالا أرَي منْ غـُرْبَتِي وَمُـرَادِي
وَطـَنٌ بَخِيلٌ بَاعَنــي فـــــي غفلـــــةٍ 
حِينَ اشْترتـْهُ عِصَابَة ُالإفـْسَـــادِ
شَاهَدْتُ مِنْ خـَلـْفِ الحُدُودِ مَوَاكِبــًـا
للجُوع ِتصْرُخُ فِي حِمَي الأسْيادِ
كـَانـَتْ حُشُودُ المَوْتِ تـَمْرَحُ حَوْلـَنـَا
وَالـْعُمْرُ يبْكِي .. وَالـْحَنِينُ ينَادِي
مَا بَينَ عُمْـــــر ٍ فـَرَّ مِنـِّي هَاربـــــًـا
وَحِكايةٍ يزْهـُــو بـِهـَـــا أوْلادِي
عَنْ عَاشِق ٍهَجَرَ البـِلادَ وأهْلـَهـــــــَـــا 
وَمَضي وَرَاءَ المَال ِوالأمْجـَـــادِ 
كـُلُّ الحِكـَايةِ أنَّهـــَـــا ضَاقـَتْ بـِنـَـــــا
وَاسْتـَسْلـَمَتَ لِلــِّـصِّ والقـَـــوَّادِ!
في لـَحْظـَةٍ سَكـَنَ الوُجُودُ تـَنـَاثـَـــرَتْ
حَوْلِي مَرَايا المَوْتِ والمِيـَـــلادِ
قـَدْ كـَانَ آخِرَ مَا لـَمَحْتُ عـَلـَي الـْمَـدَي
وَالنبْضُ يخْبوُ .. صُورَة ُالجـَلادِ
قـَدْ كـَانَ يضْحَـكُ وَالعِصَابَة ُحَوْلـَــــــهُ
وَعَلي امْتِدَادِ النَّهْر يبْكِي الوَادِي
وَصَرَخْتُ ..وَالـْكـَلِمَاتُ تهْرَبُ مِنْ فـَمِي:
هَذِي بـِلادٌ .. لمْ تـَعُـــدْ كـَبـِلادِي
رائعة فاروق جويدة السابقة هي ردي* 
*و دعيني اطرح سؤالا ردا علي سؤالك ما الذي يدعو هؤلاء للمخاطرة بحياتهم او بالسجن حتي يسافروا خارج مصر هل وجدوا من حكومتنا الدعم ليبقوا هنا و ينتجوا و يزرعوا و يعمروا ؟ لا اعتقد ذلك فحكومتنا تركتهم فريسة سهلة لمن شاء*
*و سؤالا اخر لماذا يدفع شاب 50000 جنيه للخروج من مصر ؟ شاب يمتلك 50000 جنيه و يريد ان يترك بلده و يابي ان يقيم بهذا المبلغ مشروعا صغيرا ما و من الذي دفعه الي ذلك ؟*
*ليست ازمة انتماء و انما هي ازمة ثقة*

*بين الفشل والنجاح طريق طويل للمحاولات والسعى والصعود والنهوض فأين تقع قلعتى التاريخ والمكتبة فى هذا الطريق ؟*
*ادعو من الله ان يكون طريقهما هو الصعود نجاحا و يبعدنا عن الوقع بالفشل* 

*استطاع النت ان يوفر الكتب الالكترونية الا ان وجود كتاب بين يدى القارئ يقلب صفحاته بأصابعه له متعة خاصة ألا ترى أن متعة قراءة كتاب ورقى تستطيع التأثير على قاعة المكتبة ؟!!*
*متعة تصفح الكتاب الورقي لا تضاهيها متعة و لكن لان معظم شبابنا الان امام شاشات الكمبيوتر فلزاما علينا ان نوفر لهم الكتاب الالكتروني حتي نواكب العصر الذي يعيشون فيه و لكن للاسف ما عاد الكتاب الورقي او حتي الالكتروني هو احد اهتمامات الشباب او شريحة كبيرة من مجتمعنا العربي الان* 
*فمعرض الكتاب شهد تراجعا كبيرا و لقد توقع الكثيرون أن  يستمر في المزيد من التراجع الذي كان قد بدأ قبل عدة سنوات لكن معرض الكتاب هذا العام  لم يتراجع فحسب بل سقط سقوطاً مدوياً حيث انخفض معدل بيع الكتب بشكل غير مسبوق أما الإقبال الجماهيري فكان ضعيفا بدا بوضوح أن تلك الأيام التي كنا نسير فيها في طرقات المعرض ونلتقي خلالها  بكبار المثقفين والمبدعين في عالمنا العربي قد ولت إلي غير رجعة*

*اسمحوا لي بالعودة مرة اخري للرد علي باقي الاسئلة*
*دام الجميع بكل خير   
**
*

----------


## قلب مصر

الأخت العزيز سابرينا  :f: 
مجهود متميز ولقاء بالتأكيد سيكون رائع
لتميز الضيف
ألف شكر على مجهودك الجميل
كل عام وأنتى بخير

 :f2: 


أخي الفاضل ابن طيبة أهلا بك في محاكمة مشرف  :f: 
اللقاء سيكون رائع بإذن الله
وفي انتظار إجاباتك على المحاكمة
وإن شاء الله لي عودة مرة ثانية لإلقاء بعض الأسئلة
تقبل تقديري واحترامي
وكل عام وحضرتك بخير
 :f2:

----------


## sameh atiya

تسجيل حضور سريع  :f: 
لي عودة

----------


## loly_h

*السلام عليكــــــم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...


سابرينا الغاليــــــــة

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل

والإختيار الأجمل



أ/ معتــــــــــز

تسجيل مرور للتحيــــــــة

وطبعا متابعـــــــة لحوارك الجذاب 

وكل سنة والجميع بعافية وعفو من الرحمــــــن ...*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أخي الفاضل ابن طيبة أهلا بك في محاكمة مشرف 
> اللقاء سيكون رائع بإذن الله
> وفي انتظار إجاباتك على المحاكمة
> وإن شاء الله لي عودة مرة ثانية لإلقاء بعض الأسئلة
> تقبل تقديري واحترامي
> وكل عام وحضرتك بخير


* اهلا بتواجدك الطيب اختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر*
*بمشيئة الله سوف اقوم بالرد علي باقي الاسئلة غدا باذن الله و في اسوء الظروف بعد غد*
*و هل بعودتك دائما*
*تقبلي تقديري و احترامي الدائمين*
*و كل عام و حضرتك و الاسرة الكريمة بالف خير*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

> تسجيل حضور سريع 
> لي عودة


*و انتظر عودتك يا سامح*
*دمت بخير و كل عام و انت بكل خير و اسرتك الكريمة*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *السلام عليكــــــم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...*
> **
> 
> *سابرينا الغاليــــــــة*
> 
> *شكرا على الموضوع الجميل*
> 
> *والإختيار الأجمل*
> 
> ...


*اهلا باختنا الفاضلة لولي*
*و اهلا بمتابعتك الطيبة للحوار*
*كل عام و انت و الاسرة الكريمة بكل خير*
*اعاده الله عليكم باليمن و البركات*
*تقبلي تقديري و احترامي*
**

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

شكراً سابرينا على اتاحة الفرصة لنا لمتابعة اطلالة أستاذ معتز من خلال شباكك.
أخلص التحايا للجميع.

----------


## سابرينا

> اختى العزيزة 
> سابرينا 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> 
> مرحبا بعودة موضوعك المميز 
> 
> وضيف اكثر من رائع واسئلة موضوعه بعناية ودقة 
> ...


*استاذى الجميل/ اسكندرانى مشرف قاعتى البورصة ورجال الاعمال منور الموضوع* 

*منور الموضوع بس فين بقى الاسئلة مينفعش تيجى وايدك فاضية عايزين سؤالين فى الجون*

----------


## سابرينا

> تسجيل حضور وترحيب بالمشرف المجتهد أ. معتز.. 
> فى أنتظار الأجابات الى أتوقع ان تنم عن عقل واعى ومجتهد.. 
> تقبلوا تحياتى وتقديري


*مرحبا بتشريفك*

----------


## سابرينا

> الأخت العزيز سابرينا 
> مجهود متميز ولقاء بالتأكيد سيكون رائع
> لتميز الضيف
> ألف شكر على مجهودك الجميل
> كل عام وأنتى بخير





*العزيزة الغالية / قلب مصر* 
*الف شكر على مرور الغالى* 
*وكل عام وانت والاسرة بالف خير*

----------


## سابرينا

> تسجيل حضور سريع 
> لي عودة


 
*فى انتظار عودة دائما*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ماهو الشئ الذى يراعيه ابن طيبة وهو يقوم بكتابة التاريخ ونقله ؟ وماذا يراعى عند رفع الكتب ؟
**
* 
*اراعي الله فيما اكتب و انقل و ادعو من الله ان اكون يوما من كتبة تاريخ بلادي و هذا ليس متوفرا في الان فكتابة التاريخ لها شروط يجب ان تتوافر فيمن يكتبه :
اولها المعرفة فكاتب التاريخ يحتاج الي ذخيرة غزيرة من المعارف
ثانيها سعة الافق و القدرة علي الاحاطة بالامور و الربط فيما بينها لكي يستخرج معني الاحداث و يحسن تحليلها
ثالثها اتباع الاسلوب العلمي من حيث اختيار الاسلوب السليم في التحقيق و التدقيق و التمحيص و العرض و التعليل
رابعها الجد و المثابرة
خامسها الامانة و الدقة  ففي مجال التاريخ تعتبر الدقة من أهم الأمور التي يجب أن يتصف بها كاتب التاريخ  لأن مجال الإبهام والتعميم والذلل فيه أوسع وأيسر مما هو في الدراسات العلمية الأخرى
سادسها التجرد والتجرد أمر يسير في العلوم الطبيعة  أما في العلوم الاجتماعية وخاصة التاريخ فهو أمر عسير بعض الشيء  فالإنسان يستطيع أن يتجرد من ميوله وأهوائه وهو يحل مسألة رياضية أو يحلل مادة كيميائية  أما في التاريخ فمن العسير التجرد من الميول والأهواء عندما ينظر الإنسان في ماضي أمته ونصيبها من الحضارة 
سابعها حب الحقيقة فمحبة الحقيقة هي جوهر دراسة التاريخ و لولاها لخرج التاريخ من دائرة العلوم
هذه هي الشروط الواجب توافرها في كاتب التاريخ و عند كتابة التاريخ فاذا انتفت احداها كنا امام دردشة من دردشات النت عن التاريخ او حكاية نرويها علي المقاهي او في سهراتنا التليفزيونية 
اما عن قاعة المكتبة فذلك حديث كله شجون فلقد تم الغاء قاعة المكتبة بسبب قانون الملكية الفكرية المصري رقم 82 لسنة 2002 و الذي يحذر نشر اي كتب علي النت بدون اذن مالك هذا الحق و حتي لا ندخل في مشاكل لا داعي منها قررت ادارة المنتدي غلق قاعات المكتبة* 

*بصفتك مشرف على قاعتين  من اهم قاعات المنتدى وبصفتك عاشق التاريخ وناقله ورافع الكلمات والكتب نطلب منك مقال صغير عن الاشراف وأدابه وواجبات المشرف ؟* 

*تظهر دائما مقولة تقول ان المشرف هو الاكثر فهما و الاكثر تميزا و الاكثر حضورا و الاكثر مواضيعا و الاكثر مشاركة عن غيره من الاعضاء و هي مقولة للاسف خاطئة و ادارة أي منتدي تعتمد علي ذلك يحكم عليها بالفشل في اداء مهامها 
المشرف هو عضو اختارته الادارة ليحمل امانة و ارجو الا ينطبق علي قوله تعالي : و حملها الانسان انه كان ظلوما جهولا لذا يجب ان يتمتع المشرف بموهبة الادارة  فاذا تمتع بها يجب ان تتوافر فيه صفة القيادة 
و بعيدا عن واجبات المشرف الرئيسية الا و هي اولا الرقابة " مراجعة كل المواضيع و الردود في قاعته  التدخل في الوقت المناسب  لحذف المواضيع و المداخلات بل الكلمات التي تخالف قوانين المنتدي و هذا يعني تواجد المشرف بشكل يومي لمتابعة قاعته " ثانيا التنظيم و هي علاقة المشرف بالمراقبين العموم و المشرفين العموم و التناسق و التناغم بينهم من حيث ما يصدرونه من قرارات قبل الاعضاء...
و لكن اهم من الرقابة و التنظيم هو كيف يقود المشرف قاعته بعيد عن التميز و المحاباة  و التقييمات الزائدة عن حدها بعيدا عن اعتقاده بانه ملك هذه القاعة لا ينازعه في ملكها احد فهو حر ان يظلم او يعفوا ..او ... او ... اذا احس الاعضاء انك تقود قاعتك بمنتهي العدل و الشفافية دون محابة او تمييز مطبقا قوانين المنتدي علي الجميع في هذه الحالة فانت مشرف ناجح و اذا جاء يوما و اعترض عليك احد الاعضاء لانه يري انك قمت باجراء متعسف معه سوف تجد هؤلاء الاعضاء الذي تعاملت معهم بكل عدل و انصاف هم اول من يقوم بالرد عليه المشرف واجباته واضحة وضوح الشمس هو عضو في المرتبة الاولي ...عليه عدم التمييز بين الأعضاء مهما كان السبب  .. التواجد باستمرار والتدخل المباشر في حل أي مشكلة .... مراقبه المواضيع المميزة وتثبيتها و تقييم اصحابها .... مشاركة الأعضاء مواضيعهم ... الرد بأسلوب يرفع من معنويات كاتب الموضوع وتشجيعه على الاستمرار في وضع المواضيع 
*

*اسمحوا لي بالعودة لاجابة السؤال الاخير في مداخلة تالية**
*

----------


## العسل المر

اخي الجميل ابن طيبة  .. كيف حالك 

اعتذر عن التأخير - وبعون الله سوف أتابع من جديد منتدى أبناء مصر - وموضوعاته القيمة 

نظراً لضيق وقتي هذه الفترة ولمدة يومين قادمين فقط 

ساعود بإذن الله مشاركنا في الموضوع الجميل هذا وغيره من موضوعات المنتدى ...

شكر خاص للأخت الفاضلة سابرينا  ... رمضان كريم   :f2:   :f2:  

خالص التحايا ...

----------


## طائر الشرق

منور يا استاذ معتز

انا كمان هاتابع الحوار الجميل دا
 :f2:

----------


## سابرينا

يا جماعه فين الاسئلة 
فين مشاكل القاعات 
*ابن طيبة فى استجواب مشرف* 
*حصرى فقط على ابناء مصر* 
*فرصة لن تتكرر*
*كل اللى عنوا مشكلة مع قاعتى التاريخ والمكتبة* 
*او اى اقتراح بخصوص تطوير القاعتين يتفضل هنا* 
*فى انتظاركم مع ابن طيبة فى استجواب مشرف*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> شكراً سابرينا على اتاحة الفرصة لنا لمتابعة اطلالة أستاذ معتز من خلال شباكك.
> أخلص التحايا للجميع.


*شكرا علي اطلالتك الكريمة اخي الفاضل رامي*
*كل عام و انت بكل خير* 
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

> اخي الجميل ابن طيبة .. كيف حالك 
> 
> اعتذر عن التأخير - وبعون الله سوف أتابع من جديد منتدى أبناء مصر - وموضوعاته القيمة 
> 
> نظراً لضيق وقتي هذه الفترة ولمدة يومين قادمين فقط 
> 
> ساعود بإذن الله مشاركنا في الموضوع الجميل هذا وغيره من موضوعات المنتدى ...
> 
> شكر خاص للأخت الفاضلة سابرينا ... رمضان كريم   
> ...


*اهلا باخي الحبيب عبدالرحيم*
*منور الموضوع*
*و منور المنتدي* 
*و يا رب تكون بخير دايما*
*و منتظرينك معنا دائما*
*كل عام و انت بكل خير*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

> منور يا استاذ معتز
> 
> انا كمان هاتابع الحوار الجميل دا


 *اهلا بك هيثم*
*كل سنة و انت طيب*
*و منتظرك معنا بمشيئة الله*
*دمت بخير*
**

----------


## اسكندرانى

> يا جماعه فين الاسئلة 
> فين مشاكل القاعات 
> *ابن طيبة فى استجواب مشرف* 
> *حصرى فقط على ابناء مصر* 
> *فرصة لن تتكرر*
> *كل اللى عنوا مشكلة مع قاعتى التاريخ والمكتبة* 
> *او اى اقتراح بخصوص تطوير القاعتين يتفضل هنا* 
> *فى انتظاركم مع ابن طيبة فى استجواب مشرف*


بتهدى النفوس يا سابرينا 

عاوزه مشاكل القاعات 

طيب 

ذنبك على جنبك يا معتز يا اخويا 

هى اللى  طلبت مشاكل 

سؤالى 

ماهى مشكلة قاعة المكتبة حاليا ؟

وياريت شرح مبسط لقانون الملكية الفكرية ؟

وما سيتبعه من قيود على المنتدى ؟

دمت اخى العزيز  المحترم

 الراقى فى الاسلوب والفكر بكل خير 

وكل عام وانت والاسرة طيبين

----------


## nariman

*تسلم ايدك يا سابرينا ..اختيار رائع*

*أستاذ معتز ..كل سنة وحضرتك طيب*
*تابعت ردودك القيمة كالعادة..وعجبتني جدا جدا*
*متابعة ان شاء الله*
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> بتهدى النفوس يا سابرينا 
> 
> عاوزه مشاكل القاعات 
> 
> طيب 
> 
> ذنبك على جنبك يا معتز يا اخويا 
> 
> هى اللى  طلبت مشاكل 
> ...


*ااهلا بك اخي الحبيب اسكندراني
تسعي دور النشر الان الي مطاردة اصحاب المنتديات و ذلك سعيا لمنع الاعمال التي تصدرها من التداول علي النت و ذلك اعمالا لنصوص القانون 82 لسنة 2002 الذي ينص في المادة 181 منه انه يعاقب بالسجن لمدة شهر او بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة الاف جنيه و لا تزيد علي عشرة الاف جنيه كل من قام بنشر "مصنف" بدون اذن من له الحق في النشر و غالبا ما تكون دور النشر هي صاحبة هذا الحق

و لقد خرج القانون الي الدنيا مصابا بالعوار ذلك ان المشرع قد جرم فعل النشر بدون ان يشير الي الهدف منه بمعني ان النشر ان كان بمقابل مادي يستوي مع من نشر بدون مقابل او كان هدفه ان تنتشر هواية القراءة بين شبابنا العربي و هذه المساوة واحدة من مساويء هذا القانون ذلك ان المشرع كان يجب ان يقرن مع النشر قصد الاضرار بحقوق المؤلف و الناشر 
و مع حدوث بعض المشاكل في الفترة الاخيرة بسبب بعض الكتب في قاعة المكتبة ... قررت ادارة المنتدي ان تنأى بنفسها عن الخوض في مشاكل نعلم جيدا اننا لن نكون الرابحين فيها نظرا لجمود نصوص القانون و تم غلق قاعات المكتبة بالكامل 

اشكر لك اهتمامك بالموضوع
و ادعو من الله ان اكون قد اوضحت ما طلبته مني
دمت بالف خير و كل عام و انت و الاسرة الكريمة بالف خير
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *تسلم ايدك يا سابرينا ..اختيار رائع*
> 
> *أستاذ معتز ..كل سنة وحضرتك طيب*
> *تابعت ردودك القيمة كالعادة..وعجبتني جدا جدا*
> *متابعة ان شاء الله*


*كل سنة و انت طيبة nariman
و بعودة الايام
سعيد بمداخلتك الطيبة الكريمة
و ادعو الله ان اكون عند حسن الظن بي
*

----------


## سابرينا

> *السلام عليكــــــم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...*
> **
> 
> *سابرينا الغاليــــــــة*
> 
> *شكرا على الموضوع الجميل*
> 
> *والإختيار الأجمل*
> 
> **


 
*لولى الجميلة منوره ياقمر* 
*العفو يا جميل على* 
*اطلبوا بس اى مشرف نفسكوا فيه* 


*الاجمل ان مشرف بتاريخ ابن طيبة يوافق*
*ان يشرفنى ويكون ضيفى فى الاستجواب*

----------


## سابرينا

> شكراً سابرينا على اتاحة الفرصة لنا لمتابعة اطلالة أستاذ معتز من خلال شباكك.
> أخلص التحايا للجميع.


*لا شكر على واجب يا ابن رشد* 
*الشكر لاستاذ معتز لانى ضيف الشرف* 
* وشكرا على مرورك الكريم*

----------


## سابرينا

> اخي الجميل ابن طيبة .. كيف حالك 
> 
> اعتذر عن التأخير - وبعون الله سوف أتابع من جديد منتدى أبناء مصر - وموضوعاته القيمة 
> 
> نظراً لضيق وقتي هذه الفترة ولمدة يومين قادمين فقط 
> 
> ساعود بإذن الله مشاركنا في الموضوع الجميل هذا وغيره من موضوعات المنتدى ...
> 
> شكر خاص للأخت الفاضلة سابرينا ... رمضان كريم   
> ...


الاستاذ الغالى العسل بدون مرارة 
فى انتظار عودة الغالية على احر من الجمر

----------


## سابرينا

> *تسلم ايدك يا سابرينا ..اختيار رائع*
> 
> *أستاذ معتز ..كل سنة وحضرتك طيب*
> *تابعت ردودك القيمة كالعادة..وعجبتني جدا جدا*
> *متابعة ان شاء الله*


 

*سلم مرورك الجميل ناريمان*

----------


## سابرينا

> هل أنت راضي عن نفسك كمشرف؟
> لم اقدم بعد ما هو متوقع مني




وماذا تتوقع من المشرف ابن طيبة

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
العزيزة..سابرينا

انت عارفة رأيي في الموضوع مسبقاً...
الفكرة مش إعتيادية و ثرية جداً..

و أمنيتي الخاصة إنه الأعضاء الكرام يفهموا توجه الموضوع الحقيقي..و إنه ممكن يسألوا كل اللي غامض عليهم للمشرف المستضاف..مش مجرد دخول للترحيب و المجاملة..

تحية تقدير على براعتك في الإستجواب..
و كل سنة و انت طيبة..

أنا عارفة إني جاية متأخرة..بس آجي متأخرة أحسن من ما اجيش خالص 

مودتي الدائمة..


ابن طيبة

أكيد دي مش أول مرة أقول كلامي ده..و ده مش إحساس غريب على اللي عرفوا ابن طيبة..
الشخصية الخلوقة اللي تستحق كل إحترام و تقدير..و اللي بجد يشرفني اني اتعلم منه و من طريقة تفكيره عموماً..
ربنا يبارك فيك أ.معتز و برزقك دايماً راحة البال و الإطمئنان اللهم آمين..

هو سؤال واحد كنت عاوزة أسأله لحضرتك..
هل في سلوك معين بتشوفه في مشرفي أبناء مصر كان ليك تحفظ عليه؟؟مش لازم ذكر مواقف بعينها يكفي خطوط عريضة لموضع انتقاد حضرتك..

كل سنة و حضرتك طيب..و يارب تنعاد الأيام على حضرتك بكل السعادة و الصحة..

تقديري و خالص الود..


*

----------


## العسل المر

اختي سبرينا - والله - حضورك جميل  :good:  ...


عدت اليك يا صديقي ( ابن طيبه )  من جديد ...  :f2:   :f2:  ...


اذكر لي خمس مشرفين مرتبين وفقا لنشاطهم ( الأنشط فاللأقل نشاطاً )  ::-s: .

اختر 10 اسماء من ابناء مصر ( مشرفين + اعضاء ) ووجه لهم ملحوظاتك  النقدية أو ما شابه.

ما الذي ينقص أبناء مصر حتى نتربع على عرش المنتديات العربية ؟

----------


## ابن طيبة

> وماذا تتوقع من المشرف ابن طيبة


*اهلا بك سابرينا
عندما وافقت ان اتحمل مسئولية الاشراف عن قاعات المكتبة (سابقا) و قاعة التاريخ و القاعة العلمية حاليا فقد وافقت ضمنيا علي تحمل امانة الاشراف فما هي مهام المشرف الذي من اجلها تم تعيينه كمشرف
التواجد الدائم - بالطبع حسب ما يتوفر له من وقت - في قاعته
متابعة كافة المواضيع التي تدرج في قاعته
الرد ان امكن علي كل المواضيع التي ترد في قاعته و تشجيع اصحابها و تصحيح الاخطاء او تصحيح المعلومات التي قد ترد في الموضوع
الابتكار .. بمعني كيف يحول المشرف قاعته من قاعة راكدة قليلة الزوار و المشاهدين و المداخلين الي قاعة نشطة تموج بالمريدين
تطبيق قوانين المنتدي

فاذا راجعنا ما سبق و طبقناه علي 
ستجديني مازلت افتقد الي الابتكار لتنشيط القاعات التي اشرف عليها و ادعو الله ان يلهمني لما فيه خير للجميع

اشكر لك سؤالك الطيب
و لمثل هذا تم وضع هذا الموضوع
لاستجواب المشرفين
لمناقشة نقاط الضعف و القوة في طريقة ادارة المنتدي
للتحدث بمنتهي الصراحة عن اخطائنا فكلنا بشر و ليس بيننا مَلَك

تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *
> ابن طيبة
> 
> أكيد دي مش أول مرة أقول كلامي ده..و ده مش إحساس غريب على اللي عرفوا ابن طيبة..
> الشخصية الخلوقة اللي تستحق كل إحترام و تقدير..و اللي بجد يشرفني اني اتعلم منه و من طريقة تفكيره عموماً..
> ربنا يبارك فيك أ.معتز و برزقك دايماً راحة البال و الإطمئنان اللهم آمين..
> 
> هو سؤال واحد كنت عاوزة أسأله لحضرتك..
> هل في سلوك معين بتشوفه في مشرفي أبناء مصر كان ليك تحفظ عليه؟؟مش لازم ذكر مواقف بعينها يكفي خطوط عريضة لموضع انتقاد حضرتك..
> ...


*اهلا بتواجدك معنا سارة
صراحة لا استطيع الرد علي كلماتك الطيبة الكريمة 
و لكن ما استطيع قوله انها تصدر من شخصية قريبة الي قلوب جميع اعضاء المنتدي بلا خلاف
زادك الله من علمه و فضله 

انت عارفة يا سارة احنا بشر و مش معني اننا مشرفين اننا بلا اخطاء او منزهين عن الوقوع في الخطأ 
فاذا كتب لنا و وقعنا في الخطأ فيجب علينا ان نسارع و نعترف بخطأنا بغض النظر عن موقف الاخر منا اي سواء اعتبر الاخر اعتذارنا هذا ضعف ..او ..او 
يكفيه ان اعتذاره هذا صحح وضع بينه و بين نفسه 

ما يحزنني احيانا ان يعتقد احدنا انه نصف اله - حاشا لله - او انه معصوم عن الوقوع في الخطأ

دمت بالف الف خير
تقبلي تقديري و احترامي الدائمين
*

----------


## سابرينا

الاستاذ العزيز / ابن طيبة 
مرحبا بك مرة اخرى فى الاستجواب 




> اهلا بك سابرينا
> عندما وافقت ان اتحمل مسئولية الاشراف عن قاعات المكتبة (سابقا) و قاعة التاريخ و القاعة العلمية حاليا فقد وافقت ضمنيا علي تحمل امانة الاشراف فما هي مهام المشرف الذي من اجلها تم تعيينه كمشرف
> التواجد الدائم - بالطبع حسب ما يتوفر له من وقت - في قاعته
> متابعة كافة المواضيع التي تدرج في قاعته
> الرد ان امكن علي كل المواضيع التي ترد في قاعته و تشجيع اصحابها و تصحيح الاخطاء او تصحيح المعلومات التي قد ترد في الموضوع
> الابتكار .. بمعني كيف يحول المشرف قاعته من قاعة راكدة قليلة الزوار و المشاهدين و المداخلين الي قاعة نشطة تموج بالمريدين
> تطبيق قوانين المنتدي


اى من القاعات يكون اكثر ارهاقا لابن طيبة فى الاشراف





> فاذا راجعنا ما سبق و طبقناه علي 
> ستجديني مازلت افتقد الي الابتكار لتنشيط القاعات التي اشرف عليها و ادعو الله ان يلهمني لما فيه خير للجميع


اين الادارة فى مثل هذه الحالة واين رواد القاعة لماذا لا يكن لهم دورا فى تنشيط القاعة لماذا لا تعد مائدة الاجتماعات ليتم التحاور على اعلى مستوى بين الادارة 
ومشرف القاعة ورواها 




> اشكر لك سؤالك الطيب


واشكر لحضرتك سعة صدرك انك مازلت تتحملنى

----------


## ابن طيبة

> اختي سبرينا - والله - حضورك جميل  ...
> 
> 
> عدت اليك يا صديقي ( ابن طيبه )  من جديد ...   ...
> 
> 
> اذكر لي خمس مشرفين مرتبين وفقا لنشاطهم ( الأنشط فاللأقل نشاطاً ) .
> 
> اختر 10 اسماء من ابناء مصر ( مشرفين + اعضاء ) ووجه لهم ملحوظاتك  النقدية أو ما شابه.
> ...


*طب انا عملت لك ايه يا عبدالرحيم  ثلث اسئلة مرة واحدة
ماشي رمضان مبارك

السؤال الاول لك كان اذكر لي خمس مشرفين وفقا لنشاطهم (الانشط فالاقل نشاطا)
اسكندراني
حسام عمر
سامح عطية
شاعر الرومانسية
بوكي بوكي

بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني مش عارف اقولك ايه لازم اجاوب عليه

بالنسبة للسؤال الثالث 
الذي ينقص منتدي ابناء مصر ليتربع علي عرش المنتديات العربية ان يعمل الجميع لاجل المنتدي لا لاجلانفسهم او لاجل مجموعة من الناس
و قبل كل ذلك اخلاص النية لله

انا مستني رايك و راي سابرينا بخصوص السؤال الثاني
لو صممتم اني اجاوب يبقي ان شاء الله اجاوب

الف شكر لك عبدالرحيم
و انتظرك دائما*

----------


## العسل المر

> *
> بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني مش عارف اقولك ايه لازم اجاوب عليه
> 
> انا مستني رايك و راي سابرينا بخصوص السؤال الثاني
> لو صممتم اني اجاوب يبقي ان شاء الله اجاوب
> 
> *



انتظر اجابتك ...

----------


## القواس

*السلام عليكم
الأخ الفاضل
ابن طيبه
ذكرت فيما سبق أن من مشاكل القاعه قلة الزوار أليس من الطبيعي أن الزوار تأتي الى المواضيع الحواريه أكثر فلماذا لا تجعل القاعه مثال لقاعات المنتديات الأجنبيه الموضوع مجرد سطر أو اثنان و الباقي في ردود
المشاركين و تقوم أنت بالمراقبه و تصحيح الأخطاء التاريخيه 
كما في موضوع حرب الأيام السته فهو رائع
و موضوع يأجوج و مأجوج بس صاحبنا عشان رمضان جه فأتسلسل*

----------


## سابرينا

> اختي سبرينا - والله - حضورك جميل  ...




*الاستاذ/ العسل بدون مرارة* 
*الاجمل هو تشريفك لى فى موضوع المتواضع* 




> اختر 10 اسماء من ابناء مصر ( مشرفين + اعضاء ) ووجه لهم ملحوظاتك النقدية أو ما شابه.


*اما بالنسبة لهذا السؤال فانا اضم صوتى لصوت استاذ عبد الرحيم* 
*ونطالب ابن طيبة بالاجابة على السؤال فالاسئلة فى الاستجواب* 
*اجبارية وممنوع الامتناع عن الاجابة تماما* 
*كما اننى ارى اى كان النقد الذى سيوجه لصاحبة فسكون بالطبع* 
*نقد بناء ومفيد وبمثابة نصيحة وشخصية متميزة مثل شخصية ابن طيبة* 
*لا تقوم بالنقد الا اذا كان فى محله يعنى صاحب النقد مستفيد
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*



			
				اختر 10 اسماء من ابناء مصر ( مشرفين + اعضاء ) ووجه لهم ملحوظاتك النقدية أو ما شابه.
			
		

اذا سوف اقوم بالاجابة علي السؤال

و لكني دعوني اولا اضيف الي اكثر المشرفين نشاطا
بجوار اخي اسكندراني في المرتبة الاولي
اختنا الفاضلة لولي هذه الجندية المجهولة الذي لا يلحظ تواجدها احد رغم تواجدها الدائم و مجهودها العظيم الصامت فتحية احترام و تقدير لها

كما اود ان اضيف اخي ليدر الي المجموعة السابقة و مجهوده الرائع في قاعة البرامج


و نعود لسؤالنا
و قبل ان ابدأ ارجو من الجميع عدم الزعل
و اذا كان هناك من يريد ان ينتقدني فمرحبا به في هذا الموضوع و خاصة و انا اجلس فوق كرسي الاستجواب

ابن رشد احد الشخصيات القريبة الي قلبي و لكن اقول له لا يوجد حتي الان من احاط علما بكل شيء الا الله

الابنة العزيزة زهراء ننتظرك دائما

عبدالرحيم " العسل المر " لم تقدم ما هو متوقع منك بعد...... اظهرت لنا الجيد ما ذلنا ننتظر الرائع و الاروع

سامح عطية  اسهم نشاطك في نزل هذه الايام و هو ما لم نعتاده منك

الي كل من يقوم بالاستقواء بالشللية لمهاجمة موضوع او احد الاعضاء سوف ينقلب السحر علي الساحر في يوم من الايام

الي من كل يزعمون انهم يدافعون عن دين الله بالسباب و الصوت العالي ... قارع الحجة بالحجة و تاكد في النهاية انك المنتصر باذن الله لان دين الله هو الحق و اهل السنة و الجماعة هم الاولي بالاتباع

علاء فرج " الحداد " بداخلك انسان مؤمن بالله فلماذا تحاول ان تشوهه

ممكن اكمل الثلاثة التانيين بعدين*

----------


## القواس

*سؤال هااام

أستاذ معتز
هل التاريخ من رأيك ماده مصمته قائمه على السرد أم هي ماده متجدده و متغيره ؟
هل تقبل النقاش أم مفروض على رأي الشخص الذي سرد الحدث ؟
هل باحث التاريخ هو مجمع للأحداث أم الشخص الذي يربط بينها ؟

كل سنه و أنت طيب وبخير و سلام*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نستكمل مع اخر ثلاثة اعضاء و توجيهي كلمة لهم

هيثم " مازال لديك الكثير لتقدمه لابناء مصر بحجم ما طاف به طائر الشرق من حدود انت تملك ما بين هذه الحدود " 

دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني بكل صدق كلنا نحبك كوالد لانا و لا يختلف علي ذلك اثنان في المنتدي و لكن حق الرد المكفول لك للرد علي اي موضوع لا يسمح باي خروج عن سياق الموضوع المطروح نحن نريد من دكتور جمال الشربيني ان يسقينا من خبر 67 سنة هي سنين عمره و بارك الله لنا في عمر سيادتكم

حسن شاعر الرومانسية ... لاتبتعد كثيرا فانت نبض المنتدي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سابرينا
					

الاستاذ العزيز / ابن طيبة 
مرحبا بك مرة اخرى فى الاستجواب 



اى من القاعات يكون اكثر ارهاقا لابن طيبة فى الاشراف




اين الادارة فى مثل هذه الحالة واين رواد القاعة لماذا لا يكن لهم دورا فى تنشيط القاعة لماذا لا تعد مائدة الاجتماعات ليتم التحاور على اعلى مستوى بين الادارة 
ومشرف القاعة ورواها 



واشكر لحضرتك سعة صدرك انك مازلت تتحملنى 




اهلا بعودتك الكريمة اختي الفاضلة سابرينا





			
				اى من القاعات يكون اكثر ارهاقا لابن طيبة فى الاشراف
			
		

كانت قاعات المكتبة رحمة الله عليها ثم قاعة التاريخ الان 
عندما يطرح موضوع او اكثر في القاعة يجب ان تراجعيه كلمة كلمة و سطر سطرا لانك لو سمحت بنشر معلومة تاريخية مغلوطة سوف يقع وزر من قراءها و صدقها عليك
و لنضرب مثلا لذلك موضوع فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك لاستاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم حتي اليوم و رغم انه قارب علي 40000 مشاهدة و 1000 مشاركة الا ان اي مما شاركوا في الموضوع لم يستطع ان يجزم من هو فرعون موسي لان الكل يطرح افكار او نظريات لا حقائق مبنية علي وثائق تاريخية
لذلك اري ان قاعة التاريخ من القاعات الصعب الاشراف عليها مثلها مثل القاعات الاسلامية





			
				اين الادارة فى مثل هذه الحالة واين رواد القاعة لماذا لا يكن لهم دورا فى تنشيط القاعة لماذا لا تعد مائدة الاجتماعات ليتم التحاور على اعلى مستوى بين الادارة [/color]
[color=darkorange]ومشرف القاعة ورواها
			
		

اذا هذه فكرة مطروحة منك دعيني اقتيسها باعتبارك واحدة من رواد قاعة التاريخ و لنطرح المشاكل و الحلول و كيف نطور من قاعة التاريخ
بل دعيني ادعوك من ههنا بان تقومي بطرح الموضوع كله علي مائدة الحوار و سوف اكون معك من اول المشاركين و الداعمين لاي قرارات تنتج عن هذا الحوار و سوف مضعها حيز التنفيذ

اما عن دور الادارة فاعتقد ان الادارة ينتهي دورها بتعيين المشرف علي القاعة و لا يلقي علي عاتقها الا عبء متابعة اداء المشرف و مدي عدله و انصافة و كنتروله علي القاعة المشرف عليها لان الادارة منشغلة بعشرات القاعات و عشرات المشرفين و الدعم الفني و ... و ..... فاذا القينا علي عاتقها عبء تطوير القاعات لفاق ذلك حد طاقتها علي التحمل





			
				واشكر لحضرتك سعة صدرك انك مازلت تتحملنى
			
		

بل انا الذي اشكر لك حسن اختيارك للاسئلة و اصرارك علي انتزاع اكبر قدر من المعلومات من احد المشرفين الذين يجلسون علي كرسي الاستجواب 
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## الحداد25

كل الشكر للأستاذة سابرينا على استضافتها لابن طيبة 
تعرفت بالاستاذ معتز من خلال مشاركتى بالنقاش فى اكثر من موضوع له ومن خلال اسلوبه فى النقاش بدأت اخمن بعض جوانب شخصيته .  فهو على خلق رفيع و ثقافة واسعة كما انه هادئ و صبور لكن الى حدود معينة وبعدما ينفذ صبره يتوقف بكل حسم ولكن دون اى اساءة للغير .
هدفه من النقاش الوصول للمعرفة و الحقائق وليس اعلاء رأيه ويتجنب الجدال فى الامور التى لن تفيد او تضيف الجديد . حقيقى تشرفت بالنقاش معه و قد استفدت و تعلمت مما قدمه من معلومات ومن رقى فى الاسلوب .
ندخل على الاسئلة . هل ( لازم أول سؤال يبدأ ب هل ) يقرأ ابن طيبة لاجل الاستمتاع ام التعلم ، وهل ينبغى على المثقف ان يتحكم فى رغبته فى القراءة بمواضيع معينة و يوجه فكره للأطلاع على الكتب التى يرى بها الافادة وليس اضاعة الوقت ؟
وسؤال اخر ( بس من غير هل ) قرأت بمنتدى أخر  كتاب عن اعظم 100 كتاب على مر العصور والكتب شاملة لأعظم ما ابدعته الانسانية من فكر او ادب فى تاريخها وقد جاءت الف ليلة و كتاب الموتى من ضمن تلك الروائع . وقد بحثت عن تصنيف مماثل لروائع الفكر و الادب المصرى فلم اجد وان كنت اتمنى ان يقوم مثقفينا بذلك الاختيار ولو قام الاستاذ ابن طيبة بذلك الجهد نكون له شاكرين ويمكن لباقى مثقفى ابناء مصر المشاركة فى تصنيف اعظم 50 كتاب مصرى .

----------


## بنت العروبة

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
تسلمى يا سابرينا على اختيارك لـ أستاذ / معتز 
انا مش جيده جدا فى المدح و مش محترفه فى استخدام مصطلحات قويه
بس بحقيقى حضرتك يا استاذ معتز من اكتر الشخصيات و العقول اللى اثرت فيا بشكل يمكن حضرتك نفسك ما تعرفهوش 
و اكتر الناس مش بس فى المنتدى ولا فى النت كله لا دا فى الحياه كلها اللى اثروا فيا و تركوا فى نفسى شىء قوي و جميل 
انا بحب مصر جداااا و بحب كل حد بيحب مصر جدااااا 
و كنت فاكره انى اكتر حد بيحب البلد دى و مهما حد قال عارفه انه مش هيوصل لدرجه حبى لبلدى لانى مش بحب بلدى بكلام انا بحبها لدرجه ان روحى اقل حاجه ممكن اقدمها لبلدى 
بس قدام حضرتك اكتشفت انك اكتر منى حب لهذا الوطن الدافىء
 فهنيئا لك بوطنك و هنيئا للوطن بك
الاعتراف دا مش مولود النهارده جوايا 
هو من زمان لانى مش جديده فى المنتدى انا كنت هنا زمان مش عارفه حضرتك فاكرنى ولا لاء 
بس من زمان و الاثر دا موجود فى نفسى و لحد الان هو بنفس درجته ما اتغيرش
حضرتك بجد من المعادن النفيسه نادره الوجود 


اسمحلى اشارك فى الاستجواب دا بسؤال بسيط

امتى استاذى العزيز ابن طيبه اتهز من جواه ؟؟؟
و هل رفع رايه الاستسلام ؟؟؟

الف شكرا ليكى يا سابرينا لاتحاه الفرصه دى ليا و للجميع
دمتم بخير جميعااااااااا

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القواس
					

السلام عليكم
الأخ الفاضل
ابن طيبه
ذكرت فيما سبق أن من مشاكل القاعه قلة الزوار أليس من الطبيعي أن الزوار تأتي الى المواضيع الحواريه أكثر فلماذا لا تجعل القاعه مثال لقاعات المنتديات الأجنبيه الموضوع مجرد سطر أو اثنان و الباقي في ردود
المشاركين و تقوم أنت بالمراقبه و تصحيح الأخطاء التاريخيه 
كما في موضوع حرب الأيام السته فهو رائع
و موضوع يأجوج و مأجوج بس صاحبنا عشان رمضان جه فأتسلسل


اهلا بك يا دكتور محمد
انت من زوار قاعة التاريخ
و فيه عندنا عددا من المواضيع الحوارية زي موضوع فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك لاستاذي سيد ابراهيم و موضوه حرب الايام الستة و حرب الساعات الستة و موضوع ياجوج و ماجوج و طولة الامل لغريب الدار
و لكن للاسف تاتي فترة و يتم الركود بعد ان تستنزف كل فرقة حججها و اسانيدها 

انا بالطبع علي استعداد بتطبيق الفكرة التي ناديت انت بها و ان شاء الله بعد رمضان سوف نقوم بعمل حلقة نقاش حول واحد من المواضيع التاريخية و عندما ننهيه ناتي بغيره باذن الله
و ارجو ان يكون في ذلك زيادة لرواد القاعة

اشكر لك تواجدك الكريم معنا
دمت بكل خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القواس
					

سؤال هااام

أستاذ معتز
هل التاريخ من رأيك ماده مصمته قائمه على السرد أم هي ماده متجدده و متغيره ؟
هل تقبل النقاش أم مفروض على رأي الشخص الذي سرد الحدث ؟
هل باحث التاريخ هو مجمع للأحداث أم الشخص الذي يربط بينها ؟

كل سنه و أنت طيب وبخير و سلام


اهلا بعودتك دكتور محمد

التاريخ فن كما يقول بذلك ابن خلدون





			
				إعلم أن فن التأريخ فن عزيز المذهب جم الفوائد شريف الغاية إذ هو يوقفنا على أحوال الماضين من الامم في أخلاقهم.والانبياء في سيرهم.والملوك في دولهم وسياستهم.حتى تتم فائدة الاقتداء في ذلك لمن يرومه في أحوال الدين والدنيا فهو محتاج إلى مآخذ متعددة ومعارف متنوعة وحسن نظر وتثبت يفضيان بصاحبهما إلى الحق وينكبان به عن المزلات والمغالط.”
			
		

و مادام التاريخ فنا فمن المؤكد انه سيطرأ عليه ما يطرأ علي الفنون من تغيير و تحديث و بالطبع التاريخ يقبل النقاش خاصة فيما ورد فيه بروايات متعددة ادت الي الاختلاف بين كاتبيه في حينه 





			
				هل باحث التاريخ هو مجمع للأحداث أم الشخص الذي يربط بينها ؟
			
		

الباحث مأخوذ من البحث وهو :التفتيش فالباحث ليست مهمته الجمع من بطون الكتب ثم تصنيفها فقط فهذه وظيفة المؤرخ كما قال الطبري في اول كتابه في التاريخ




			
				((وليعلم الناظر في كتابنا هذا أن اعتمادي في كل ما أحضرت ذكره فيه مما شرطت أني راسمه فيه إنما هو على ما رويت من الأخبار التي أنا ذاكرها فيه والآثار التي أنا مسندها إلى رواتها فيه دون ما أدرك بحجج العقول واستنبط بفكر النفوس إلا اليسير القليل منه إذ كان العلم بما كان من أخبار الماضين وما هو كائن من أنباء الحادثين غير واصل إلى من لم يشاهدهم ولم يدرك زمانهم إلا بإخبار المخبرين ونقل الناقلين دون الاستخراج بالعقول والاستنباط بفكر النفوس فما يكن في كتابي هذا من خبر ذكرناه عن بعض الماضين مما يستنكره قارئه أو يستشنعه سامعه من أجل أنه لم يعرف له وجها في الصحة ولا معنى في الحقيقة فليعلم أنه لم يؤت في ذلك من قبلنا وإنما أتي من قبل بعض ناقليه إلينا وأنا إنما أدينا ذلك على نحو ما أدي إلينا ))
			
		

فانظر الى كلمات (( دون الاستخراج بالعقول والاستنباط بفكر النفس )) فهذه اصدق كلمات في وصف الباحث فالباحث طالب علم وهو مطالب بأن يتقيد بأصول هذا العلم من الاعتماد على الكتب الاصول لهذا الفن التي هي الحكم والفيصل عند التنازع والاختلاف وايضا التخرج على يد الشيوخ ويصنع على اعينهم وهم الذين افنوا اعمارهم في استخراج هذه الاصول من الخبرة وطول الدربة ويعرف اصول البحث في التاريخ وتكون لديه المقدرة على التحليل والاستنباط والا دخل تحت قولهم (( من كان شيخه كتابه كثر خطأه وقل صوابه ))
اذا فهذه هي المشكلة وهي ان تكون الكتب هي المعلم وهي الشيخ ويكون هو الحكم وهو الخصم
لذا قال ابن خلدون :




			
				” لان الاخبار إذا اعتمد فيها على مجرد النقل ولم تحكم أصول العادة وقواعد السياسة وطبيعة العمران والاحوال في الاجتماع الانساني ولا قيس الغائب منها بالشاهد والحاضر بالذاهب فربما لم يؤمن فيها من العثور ومزلة القدم والحيد عن جادة الصدق وكثيرا ما وقع للمؤرخين والمفسرين وأيمة النقل من المغالط في الحكايات والوقائع لاعتمادهم فيها على مجرد النقل غثاً أو سمينا ولم يعرضوها على أصولها ولا قاسوها بأشباهها ولا سبروها بمعيار الحكمة والوقوف على طبائع الكائنات وتحكيم النظر والبصيرة في الاخبار فضلوا عن الحق “
			
		

تقبل تقديري و احترامي الدائمين*

----------


## سابرينا

> اذا هذه فكرة مطروحة منك دعيني اقتيسها باعتبارك واحدة من رواد قاعة التاريخ و لنطرح المشاكل و الحلول و كيف نطور من قاعة التاريخ
> بل دعيني ادعوك من ههنا بان تقومي بطرح الموضوع كله علي مائدة الحوار و سوف اكون معك من اول المشاركين و الداعمين لاي قرارات تنتج عن هذا الحوار و سوف مضعها حيز التنفيذ


*اذن فلتسمح باستضافتى فى القاعة وساقوم باعداد الاجتماع لفتح باب الحوار على مائدة المشوارت فى قاعة التاريخ*

----------


## سابرينا

الاستاذ / حداد



> كل الشكر للأستاذة سابرينا على استضافتها لابن طيبة


*كل الشكر لمرورك الكريم*

----------


## سابرينا

> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> تسلمى يا سابرينا على اختيارك لـ أستاذ / معتز


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*سلم مرورك الغالى 
*

----------


## القواس

> *
> 
> اهلا بعودتك دكتور محمد
> 
> التاريخ فن كما يقول بذلك ابن خلدون
> 
> 
> و مادام التاريخ فنا فمن المؤكد انه سيطرأ عليه ما يطرأ علي الفنون من تغيير و تحديث و بالطبع التاريخ يقبل النقاش خاصة فيما ورد فيه بروايات متعددة ادت الي الاختلاف بين كاتبيه في حينه 
> 
> ...


*كلمتين على الماشي
كان لي مدرس تاريخ كان عبقريا و كان يهتم بنا في فهم التاريخ و ليس حفظه بل و استنتاج ما سوف يحدث و نحن نتكلم
فمثلا ابراهيم باشا ابن محمد على نعلم أنه كان قائد لا شبيه له عسكريا و عندما مات ماتت معه دولة محمد على و كتب أخرى تنسب هبوط الدوله الى العثمانيين و كتب اخرى تنسبها الى انجلترا و فرنسا فأين عقلي من كل هذا و أيهما أصدق و لماذا ؟
أعتمد على الكتاب أم أجمع الحدث و أكمل الفراغات
هيكيل يتوقع أشياء يمكن أن تكون حدثت و الله أعلم هل تعتقد أنه يمكن بعد سنين أن يكون كلامه أساس
مع ملاحظه أننا نظهر من تاريخنا ما رغبنا فقط أن يرى الشمس
أنا أحب فهم التاريخ و التفكير في الحلقات الضائعه 
و لو ناقشنا حلقه كل أسبوع مش حتلاحق على زوار القاعه
تحياتي*

----------


## سابرينا

الاستاذ العزيز/ ابن طيبة 

*



اختر 10 اسماء من ابناء مصر ( مشرفين + اعضاء ) ووجه لهم ملحوظاتك النقدية أو ما شابه


فلتسمح لى ان انضم الى هذه القائمة واكون الشخصية الحادية عشر*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> يقرأ ابن طيبة لاجل الاستمتاع ام التعلم ، وهل ينبغى على المثقف ان يتحكم فى رغبته فى القراءة بمواضيع معينة و يوجه فكره للأطلاع على الكتب التى يرى بها الافادة وليس اضاعة الوقت ؟
> 
> وسؤال اخر ( بس من غير هل ) قرأت بمنتدى أخر  كتاب عن اعظم 100 كتاب على مر العصور والكتب شاملة لأعظم ما ابدعته الانسانية من فكر او ادب فى تاريخها وقد جاءت الف ليلة و كتاب الموتى من ضمن تلك الروائع . وقد بحثت عن تصنيف مماثل لروائع الفكر و الادب المصرى فلم اجد وان كنت اتمنى ان يقوم مثقفينا بذلك الاختيار ولو قام الاستاذ ابن طيبة بذلك الجهد نكون له شاكرين ويمكن لباقى مثقفى ابناء مصر المشاركة فى تصنيف اعظم 50 كتاب مصرى .


*اقرا من الاجل الاستمتاع فالقراءة هوايتي الاولي
و اقرأ من اجل التعلم ايضا 

المثقف يقرأ في كل اي عنوان يقابله و لكن هناك فرع من العلوم او الفنون هي الاقرب الي قلبه لذلك نجده يوليها اهتمام اكبر عند القراءة 
و اعتقد انه لا توجد هناك كتب مضيعة للوقت اللهم تلك الكتب العلمانية التي تريد ان تفرق بين الدين و الحياة او التي تضع مقولة " دع ما لله لله .... و دع ما لقيضر لقيصر
كما لا اقرا الكتب التي تتناول علم الكلام للكلام 

تشرفت بمرورك الكريم اخي الحداد*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> تسلمى يا سابرينا على اختيارك لـ أستاذ / معتز 
> انا مش جيده جدا فى المدح و مش محترفه فى استخدام مصطلحات قويه
> بس بحقيقى حضرتك يا استاذ معتز من اكتر الشخصيات و العقول اللى اثرت فيا بشكل يمكن حضرتك نفسك ما تعرفهوش 
> و اكتر الناس مش بس فى المنتدى ولا فى النت كله لا دا فى الحياه كلها اللى اثروا فيا و تركوا فى نفسى شىء قوي و جميل 
> انا بحب مصر جداااا و بحب كل حد بيحب مصر جدااااا 
> و كنت فاكره انى اكتر حد بيحب البلد دى و مهما حد قال عارفه انه مش هيوصل لدرجه حبى لبلدى لانى مش بحب بلدى بكلام انا بحبها لدرجه ان روحى اقل حاجه ممكن اقدمها لبلدى 
> بس قدام حضرتك اكتشفت انك اكتر منى حب لهذا الوطن الدافىء
>  فهنيئا لك بوطنك و هنيئا للوطن بك
> ...


*اهلا باختنا العزيزة ميمو
لا استطيع ان اوفيك قدرك من الشكر لكلماتك الطيبة 
و ادعو الله ان اكون عند حسن ظنك بي
بارك الله لنا فيك و زادك من علمه و فضله

بالطبع اتذكرك و اتذكر كم من الحوارات دارت بيننا عن مصر و حب مصر
و لماذا نحن شعب صامت لا يتحرك
و هي حوارات كانت تتسم بالعمق و عشق هذا الوطن من قبلك
فبارك الله لنا فيك





			
				امتى استاذى العزيز ابن طيبه اتهز من جواه ؟؟؟ و هل رفع رايه الاستسلام ؟؟؟
			
		

عموما باتهز من جوايا لما باحس باي ظلم وقع علي او علي اي حد اعرفه او حتي ما اعرفوش
احيانا كثيرة ارفع راية الاستسلام لاسباب عدة
فاحيانا من يناقشني لا يفهمني و لا استطيع اقناعه و هنا ارفع راية الاستسلام
ارفع راية الاستسلام عندما اجد من يتهجم علي لا يراعي فرق السن بيننا سواء بالزيادة او النقصان
ارفع راية الاستسلام عندما اجد ان الكلام او الفعل لن يجديا 

سعيد بمرورك الجميل
و سعيد بعودتك الرائعة للمنتدي

كل عام و انت بالف خير
اعاده الله عليك و علي اسرتك الكريمة باليمن و البركات*

----------

